# Moved to proper location from General discussion



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Just curious who's planning on going to the Aug 1st Hamburg show, and what you'll have available or are looking for.
I'll be selling:
*G/B auratus: jtads, juvies, 2 adult males, 1 adult female*
*Leuc juvies (possibly some adults too)*
*Azureus juvies*
*BL Vent juvies*
*Colbalt juvies*
*Tinc Powder Blue Adult Female*
*Flies/springs/beetles*
*Supplies*
*And, the all new FNT's T-shirts!!!*
Let me know if you want anything put aside for you. 

Also, I'm looking to for the following for sale/trade:
*Female E. Anthonyi Santa Isabel
Male Azureus*
*Female P. Vittatus
Male P. Aurotaenia
Female D. Tinc citronella
Male D. Tinc powder blue*
Please let me know if you have any of these available!

See you Aug 1st!!
Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Hamburg Aug 1st: Who/what's going 2 B There?*

Sounds like I'm going to be pretty lonely!

That's Hamburg PA, BTW.

Really, nobody plans on goin'?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Hamburg Aug 1st: Who/what's going 2 B There?*

Thank you sooo much for this
I'm not a vendor but was thinking about starting a thread like this
Id like to meet some DB memebers in person

Maybe ill wear a sticker that says "hi, I'm a dendro board memeber" haha


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

This thread was moved from the General Discussion area.

Please consider posting in the Ad section re: frogs for sale in the future and use the Event Announcement area for things like this

Gracias,


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Keith, I didn't know you had any springs. I might have to stop over sometime and pick a culture up. My current one somehow got infested with snails and I don't really want to use it anymore so I'm just going to scrap it. Might want a FNT shirt too.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i'll be there saturday. there that is one more person


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Pls consider this thread dead as it was renamed w/o a relevant title.

The new thread is here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/43464-aug-1st-hamburg-show-who-whats-gonna-there.html

And people wonder why I don't spend a lot of time on the board? I find it frustrating.


----------

